# Looking for wading lights



## Bob2886 (Oct 19, 2016)

Is anyone selling or know if anyone selling any flounder lights in Pensacola?


----------



## 104449 (Jun 9, 2017)

Gbb&t


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Sealark used to make them...... Not sure if he still does...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/flounder-wading-lights-440138/



...


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

Are you wanting 12 volt or AA powered?


----------



## Bob2886 (Oct 19, 2016)

12v I ordered the lights and stuff to build one full breeze only had one and it wasn't very bright


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a set of these, they've been awesome for wade gigging. https://www.facebook.com/Jerrysleds/


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

https://pensacola.craigslist.org/sgd/d/led-flounder-floundering-light/6188683989.html

Saw these.


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy (Apr 19, 2014)

There are several folks in the Facebook Flounder Gigging group that sell wading wand lights. I made mine from PVC using one of Jerry Storz's submersible LED's. I power it with a 7amp 12V ATV/Mower battery in a fanny pack. It'll go most the night.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Whatever you do get Jerrys lights. Best on the market.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I second Jerrys Leds hes in texas look him up on the net, I have several lights he makes the best two for wading that I use is the 20 watt 3000 K color and the new 30 watt 2000 K color its more of a yellower color just like a HPS light which I use on my boat. You want he light head that's already with the walking stick, I thinbk is what he calls it its already wired up ready to go the 20 watt will last 7 8 hours on a 12 volt deer feeder battery from academy and the 30 watt will last around 6 hours it still works it just starts to get a little dimmer as the battery drains :thumbup:


----------



## deepseaboy (Sep 14, 2016)

*Facebook is a good alternative*



Bob2886 said:


> Is anyone selling or know if anyone selling any flounder lights in Pensacola?


Yeah if you don't get hooked up here, I highly encourage checking out Facebook groups and pages. They've been quite helpful for me as well.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

I have some old school light bulb lights style for free


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Cobe Killer, Cliff is now selling wading lights that I made give him a PM


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I still have plenty to make up some wading rigs. shoot me a text (850-698-2901) and I can send you some pics. been a crappy season so far so I haven't been doing much. only been gigging a couple of times due to water clarity being so poor.


----------

